# إلى كل إخواني في المنتدى.. هدية غالية...



## ahmed_2006 (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛

Rit Mulchy Hot topics for PMP Exam Preparation

إهداء لكل الأعضاء ، وبخاصة الذين يجهزون أنفسم لإمتحان ال PMP


----------



## abosalah1 (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قابل للتغيير (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الصانع (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكوورر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_2006 (17 فبراير 2010)

وجزاكم الله مثله..


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك م / أحمد على الهدية

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## magda (17 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر
شكرا لك م / أحمد على الهدية
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_2006 (18 فبراير 2010)

وبارك الله فيكم إخوتي ودعواتكم..


----------



## emofleh (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وو ففقنا جميعا


----------



## scorpion king (18 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 مارس 2010)

الهدايا قيمة والشكر الجزيل للزميل أحمد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (14 مارس 2010)

نشكرك كثيرا" على هذه المشاركه ولكن لى إستفسار وجدت الملفات mp3 صوت فقط فهل هى كذلك أم هناك خلل فى جهازى أرجو أن ترد على لإنى أعتقدت أنها فيديو


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (15 مارس 2010)

أرجوك يا عزيزى المهندس أحمد أن ترد على إستفسارى لإن فعلا" الموضوع مهم قوى لناس كتير وأعتذر عن الإلحاح المستمر


----------



## ahmed_2006 (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :

والله يا مهندس حازم الملفات عندي بنفس الصيغة MP3 ، ولمراجعة كافة الباقة ( باقة ريتا ) ،على الموقع الخاص بها 
http://www.rmcproject.com/


----------



## ahmedafatah (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا م/أحمد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 مارس 2010)

فعلا" يا مهندس أحمد الملفات mp3 والغرض منها المذاكره أو المراجعه وأنت فى السياره أو خارج المنزل بالإستماع للماده العلميه جزاك الله كل خير وأنا بدأت والحمدلله فى المذاكره وأتمنى أن أستمر فى المداومه على الدراسه حتى أستطيع التقدم للإمتحان


----------



## a.assal (15 أبريل 2010)

اخواتى الكرام، شكر ا لكم ويا رب فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## magnum1272003 (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا يا هندسة


----------



## ahmed_2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام و أنتم بالف خير و زيادة

أرجو الاستفادة من هذه الملفات


----------



## hhmdan (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزك الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور


----------



## ahmed_2006 (12 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع للاهمية


----------



## alfer3onal3ashk (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_2006 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا،،، الي عجبه الموضوع يضع تعليق ,, وتقييم ،، 

لنشر الفائدة


----------



## nofal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Q.C. Engineer (2 ديسمبر 2012)

You are awesome brother


----------



## ahmed_2006 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله مثله


----------



## nizar151 (5 مايو 2014)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## nizar151 (6 مايو 2014)

الفايل غير موجود


----------



## teefaah (12 مايو 2014)

الملف غير موجود ,,, رجاء رفعه مرة اخرى وشكرا


----------



## mohamed diad (21 يونيو 2014)

الملف حذف من الميديافير لحقوق النشر و الله اعلم يرجى رفعه على موقع غير الميديافير .. ممكن الفورشيرد مثلا و الف شكر


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (9 يوليو 2014)

[h=3]Invalid or Deleted File[/h]


----------



## hassan elkholy (10 يوليو 2014)

مشكور أخى


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

الله يكرمك


----------

